# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  الاسهم الامريكية الان  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## جاسر

*الأسهم الأمريكية تواصل تراجعها*  Wed Aug 13, 2008 4:09pm GMT  نيويورك (رويترز) - سلكت الأسهم الأمريكية اتجاها نزوليا يوم الأربعاء ليهبط  مؤشرا داو جونز وستاندرد اند بورز بأكثر من واحد في المئة بعد موجة بيع لأسهم  المؤسسات المالية وسط قلق إزاء اتساع نطاق خسائر القروض العقارية فيما زادت نتائج  الأعمال المُخيبة للآمال التي أعلنتها شركة دير المخاوف بشأن حال الاقتصاد.   وزاد ارتفاع أسعار النفط من المعنويات السلبية بعد ان أظهر تقرير حكومي على غير  توقع تراجعا كبيرا في مخزونات النفط الخام والبنزين الأمريكية في الاسبوع الماضي.   وقاد سهم بنك أوف أمريكا الاتجاه النزولي على مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز مع هبوطه  أكثر من سبعة في المئة.   وتراجع مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لأسهم الشركات الأمريكية الكبرى 171.95 نقطة  أي ما يعادل 1.48 في المئة ليصل الى 11470.52 نقطة.   وفقد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 13.43 نقطة أو 1.04 في المئة  الى 1276.16 نقطة.   ونزل مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 21.55 نقطة  أو 0.89 في المئة الى 2409.06 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*وول مارت تحقق نموا 17% في صافي الأرباح*  Thu Aug 14, 2008 11:56am GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - أعلنت سلسلة متاجر وول مارت يوم الخميس تحقيق زيادة بنسبة 17  بالمئة في أرباحها الفصلية مع اقبال المتسوقين على متاجرها بسبب انخفاض اسعار الاغذية  ومنتجات الرعاية الصحية والالكترونيات ورفعت توقعاتها لارباح العام بأكمله.  لكن وول مارت وهي أكبر شركة تجزئة في العالم توقعت أن أرباحها في الربع الحالي قد تأتي  دون توقعات وول ستريت. وقالت انها لا تزال تشهد تقلبا في المبيعات من اسبوع لاخر.  وارتفع صافي ارباحها الى 3.45 مليار دولار أو ما يعادل 87 سنتا للسهم في الربع الثاني الذي  انتهى في 31 يوليو تموز مقارنة مع 2.95 مليار أو 72 سنتا للسهم في الفترة المقابلة من العام  الماضي.  وزادت أرباح السهم من العمليات الجارية الى 86 سنتا من 75 سنتا. وجاء متوسط توقعات  محللين في مسح لرويترز عند 84 سنتا.  واستفادت وول مارت العام الماضي من جهود داخلية لتحسين أعمالها ومن ضعف الاقتصاد  الامريكي الذي يدفع المتسوقين الى متاجرها بحثا عن عروض خاصة.  وفي يوليو رفعت الشركة توقعاتها لنصيب السهم من الارباح في الربع الثاني الى نطاق بين 82  و84 سنتا من توقعات سابقة بنطاق بين 78 و81 سنتا مشيرة الى تحسن أرقام المبيعات.  وتوقعت تحقيق ارباح للسهم في الربع الثالث من العمليات الجارية في نطاق بين 73 و76 سنتا  مقارنة مع متوسط توقعات المحللين بتحقيق 76 سنتا للسهم.  كما رفعت وول مارت تقديراتها لارباح العام بأكمله من العمليات الجارية الى نطاق بين 3.43  و3.50 دولار للسهم من توقعات في فبراير شباط بارباح بين 3.30 و3.43 دولار للسهم.

----------


## جاسر

*الأسهم الأمريكية تُغلق دون تغيير يُذكر*  Fri Aug 15, 2008 8:25pm GMT   نيويورك (رويترز) - أغلق مؤشرا داو جونز وستاندرد آند بورز 500 على ارتفاع  طفيف يوم الجمعة حيث أثار تراجع أسعار السلع الآمال في انتعاش الإنفاق الاستهلاكي  مما ساعد على صعود أسهم شركات التجزئة لتوازن تراجع أسهم شركات الطاقة.  وحسب أحدث بيانات مُتاحة أغلق مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي مرتفعا 43.97 نقطة أو  0.38 في المئة عند 11659.90 نقطة في حين زاد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500  بمقدار 5.27 نقطة او 0.41 في المئة الى 1298.20 . وانخفض مؤشر ناسداك قليلا  بمقدار 1.15 نقطة او 0.05 في المئة الى 2452.52 نقطة.  وبالنسبة للأسبوع بالكامل تراجع داو بنسبة 0.6 في المئة وزاد ستاندر آند بورز 500  بنسبة 0.1 في المئة وارتفع ناسداك بنسبة 1.6 في المئة.

----------


## عياد

جزاك الله  خيرا ياجاسر وسلمت يداك   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## جاسر

> جزاك الله  خيرا ياجاسر وسلمت يداك   تقبل خالص تحياتي

 مرورك شرفني   *تراجع وول ستريت وسط مخاوف بشأن سوق الرهون العقارية*  Mon Aug 18, 2008 8:24pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - تراجعت الأسهم الأمريكية يوم الاثنين وسط توقعات بمزيد من الخسائر  جراء أزمة الرهون العقارية حيث دفعت البنوك وأكبر شركتين للتمويل العقاري مؤشرات الأسهم  الرئيسية إلى الانخفاض نحو 1.5 في المئة.   وفقدت أسهم فاني ماي وفريدي ماك أكثر من 20 في المئة لكل منهما بعدما أفادت صحيفة  بارونز أن الخزانة الامريكية قد تضطر الى التدخل لانقاذ عملاقي التمويل العقاري الامر الذي قد  يعني تأميما عمليا للمؤسستين.   وبناء على أحدث البيانات المتاحة هبط مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية  الكبرى 178.07 نقطة أي ما يعادل 1.53 في المئة ليغلق عند 11481.83 نقطة.   وفقد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 19.21 نقطة أو 1.48 في المئة مسجلا  1278.99 نقطة.   وانخفض مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 35.54 نقطة أو  1.45 في المئة الى 2416.98 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*الاسهم الأمريكية تغلق متباينة*  Thu Aug 21, 2008 8:19pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - صعد مؤشرا داو جونز الصناعي وستاندرد اند بورز القياسيان للاسهم  الأمريكية يوم الخميس بفعل مكاسب لاسهم شركات الطاقة مع تسجيل اسعار النفط قفزة بلغت أكثر من 5  دولارات للبرميل لكن مخاوف جديدة من مزيد من خسائر الناتجة عن ازمة الائتمان أبقت المكاسب في  وول ستريت متواضعة ودفعت مؤشر ناسداك ليغلق منخفضا.  وأغلق داو جونز مرتفعا 12.78 نقطة أي بنسبة 0.11 في المئة إلي 11430.21 نقطة بينما صعد  ستاندرد اند بورز 3.18 نقطة أو 0.25 في المئة ليغلق على 1277.72 نقطة.  وأغلق ناسداك منخفضا 8.70 نقطة أو 0.36 في المئة الي 2380.38 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*الأسهم الأمريكية تغلق على ارتفاع حاد*  Fri Aug 22, 2008 8:19pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - قفزت الأسهم الأمريكية يوم الجمعة مدعومة بمكاسب لأسهم  الشركات المالية بفعل آمال بأن بنك ليهمان براذرز ربما يجتذب مستثمرا رئيسيا في حين  ساعد هبوط أسعار النفط على تهدئة المخاوف بشأن التضخم وإنفاق المستهلكين.  وأغلق مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لأسهم الشركات الأمريكية الكُبرى مرتفعا 197.85 نقطة  أي بنسبة 1.73 في المئة الي 11628.06 نقطة فيما صعد مؤشر ستاندرد آند بوزر الأوسع  نطاقا 14.48 نقطة أو 1.13 في المئة ليغلق على 20 ر1292 نقطة.  وأغلق مؤشر ناسداك المُجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا مرتفعا 34.33  نقطة أو 1.44 في المئة الي 2414.71 نقطة.  وينهي داو جونز الأسبوع منخفضا 0.3 في المئة في حين تراجع ستاندرد آند بورز 0.5 في  المئة وهبط ناسداك 1.5 في المئة.

----------


## جاسر

*تجدد مخاوف الائتمان يعصف بأسهم الشركات المالية في وول ستريت*  Mon Aug 25, 2008 8:13pm GMT   نيويورك (رويترز) - شهدت الأسهم الأمريكية تراجعا حادا يوم الاثنين وسط مخاوف ائتمانية  تلاحق الشركات المالية وقلق بشأن النمو العالمي ينال من أسهم التكنولوجيا والشركات الصناعية.   وانخفض مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 240.19 نقطة أي ما  يعادل 2.07 في المئة ليصل إلى 11387.87 نقطة.   وفقد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 25.09 نقطة أو 1.94 في المئة مسجلا  1267.11 نقطة.   وهبط مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 49.12 نقطة أو 2.03  في المئة الى 2365.59 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*تراجع الاسهم الامريكية في فتح وول ستريت*  Tue Aug 26, 2008 2:25pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - فتحت الاسهم الامريكية منخفضة يوم الثلاثاء اذ ارتفعت اسعار  النفط واظهرت بيانات هبوط مبيعات منازل الاسرة الواحدة الامريكية في يونيو حزيران.  وتراجع مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 37.86 نقطة أي ما  يعادل 0.33 في المئة الى 11348.39 نقطة.  وفقد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 2.31 نقطة أو 18 ر0 في المئة مسجلا  1264.53 نقطة.  وهبط مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 3.49 نقطة أو  0.15 في المئة الى 2362.10 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*انتعاش الاسهم الامريكية في اغلاق وول ستريت*  Tue Aug 26, 2008 8:40pm GMT      نيويورك (رويترز) - أغلقت الاسهم الامريكية مرتفعة يوم الثلاثاء اذ رفعت المخاوف من  الاعصار جوستاف اسعار النفط وعززت اسهم شركات الطاقة مبطلة أثر تقرير متشائم اظهر  زيادة عدد البنوك التي تمر بضائقة.  وأظهرت احدث بيانات متاحة ان مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية  الكبرى ارتفع عند الاغلاق 26.46 نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.23 في المئة الى 11412.71 نقطة.  وقفز مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 4.62 نقطة أو 36 ر0 في المئة مسجلا  1271.46 نقطة.  وزاد مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 3.62 نقطة أو  0.15 في المئة الى 2361.97 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*صعود الأسهم الأمريكية بعد بيانات النمو الاقتصادي*  Thu Aug 28, 2008 2:05pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - ارتفعت الأسهم الأمريكية عند الفتح في وول ستريت يوم  الخميس بعد تعديل بيانات النمو الاقتصادي الامريكي للربع الثاني بالزيادة بدرجة أكبر مما  كان متوقعا الأمر الذي بعث التفاؤل بشأن الاقتصاد.  وأظهر تقرير منفصل ان عدد العمال الأمريكيين الذين قدموا طلبات جديدة للحصول  على إعانات البطالة انخفض الى مستوى أقل قليلا مما كان متوقعا.  وارتفع مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لأسهم الشركات الأمريكية الكبرى 85.09 نقطة أي  ما يعادل 0.74 في المئة الى 11587.60 نقطة.  وزاد مؤشر ستاندرد آند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 9.00 نقاط أو 0.70 في المئة  مسجلا 1290.66 نقطة.  وارتفع مؤشر ناسداك المُجَمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 12.69 نقطة  أو 0.53 في المئة الى 2395.15 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*هبوط الأسهم الأمريكية عند الإغلاق في وول ستريت*  Fri Aug 29, 2008 9:32pm GMT   نيويورك (رويترز) - انخفضت الأسهم الأمريكية عند الإغلاق في وول ستريت  يوم الجمعة بعد المكاسب الحادة التي تحققت في اليوم السابق بعد أن أعلنت شركة دل  للكمبيوتر انخفاضا حادا مفاجئا في أرباحها الفصلية وحذرت من ان الشركات في  أنحاء العالم تُخفض إنفاقها على التكنولوجيا.  وساهمت البيانات الاقتصادية في اضطراب السوق قبل عطلة عيد العمال يوم  الاثنين المقبل.  وأظهر تقرير حكومي أن الدخل الشخصي انخفض على غير المتوقع في يوليو  تموز الماضي وأن الإنفاق تباطأ مع تبدد أثر إجراءات التحفيز الاقتصادي الحكومية  في الوقت الذي ارتفع فيه مقياس للتضخم الى أعلى مستوى منذ 17 عاما.  وهبطت كل مؤشرات الأسهم الرئيسية الثلاث أكثر من واحد في المئة.  وهبط مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لأسهم الشركات الأمريكية الكُبرى عند الإغلاق  47 ر171 نقطة أي ما يعادل 1.46 في المئة الى 11543.71 نقطة.  وتراجع مؤشر ستاندرد آند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 17.93 نقطة أي 1.38 في  المئة مُسَجلا 1282.75 نقطة.  وانخفض مؤشر ناسداك المُجَمَع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 44.12  نقطة أي 1.83 في المئة الى 2367.52 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*وول ستريت تفتح على انخفاض وسط مخاوف بشأن الاقتصاد والقطاع المالي*  Wed Sep 3, 2008 1:54pm GMT  نيويورك (رويترز) - فتحت الاسهم الامريكية على هبوط يوم الاربعاء وسط قلق  المستثمرين بشأن سلامة الاقتصاد والتوقعات بشأن قطاع الخدمات المالية.   ودفعت أنباء بشأن اغلاق صندوق تحوط يمتلك ليمان براذرز حصة فيه  المستثمرين الى الحذر بشأن الاسهم المالية بينما أثار الانخفاض الحاد في اسعار النفط  مؤخرا قلق الاسواق بشأن تباطؤ النمو العالمي.   وانخفض مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 12.78  نقطة أو 0.11 بالمئة مسجلا 11504.14 نقطة.   كما تراجع مؤشر ستاندر اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 2.93 نقطة أو 0.23  بالمئة مسجلا 65 ر1274 نقطة.   وهبط مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 3.94  نقطة أو 0.17 بالمئة الى 2345.3 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*هبوط الاسهم الامريكية عند الفتح بسبب مشاكل سوق العمل والاقتصاد*  Thu Sep 4, 2008 2:06pm GMT      نيويورك (رويترز) - انخفضت الاسهم الامريكية في بداية التعاملات يوم  الخميس اذ أثارت بيانات تشير الى ضعف سوق العمل الى اثارة المخاوف بشأن  توقعات أرباح الشركات ودفعت مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي للهبوط بنسبة واحد في  المئة.  وأظهر تقرير حكومي ارتفاعا غير متوقع في عدد المتقدمين بطلبات للمرة  الاولى للحصول على اعانات البطالة في الاسبوع الماضي. وأظهر تقرير لمؤسسة  ايه.دي.بي لخدمات التوظيف أن القطاع الخاص الامريكي قلص الوظائف بمقدار  33 ألفا في أغسطس اب الماضي.  وانخفض مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 116.26  نقطة أي 1.01 بالمئة مسجلا 11416.62 نقطة.  كما تراجع مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 9.51 نقطة أي 0.75  بالمئة مسجلا 1265.47 نقطة.  وهبط مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 21.76  نقطة أو 0.93 بالمئة الى 2311.97 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*هبوط الاسهم الامريكية عند الفتح بعد بيانات البطالة*  Fri Sep 5, 2008 1:50pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - انخفضت الاسهم الامريكية في بداية التعاملات يوم  الجمعة بعد أن أظهر تقرير حكومي أن سوق العمل الأمريكية واصلت تدهورها في  أغسطس اب الماضي ليرتفع معدل البطالة الى أعلى مستوياته منذ نحو خمس  سنوات.  وأوضحت البيانات أن معدل البطالة قفز الى 6.1 في المئة في أغسطس من 5.7  في المئة في يوليو تموز ليرسم صورة قاتمة للاقتصاد ونمو أرباح الشركات.  وانخفض مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 41.60  نقطة أي 0.37 بالمئة مسجلا 11146.63 نقطة.  كما تراجع مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 5.83 نقطة أي 0.47  بالمئة مسجلا 1231.00 نقطة.         وهبط مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 14.13  نقطة أي 0.63 بالمئة الى 2244.91 نقطة

----------


## جاسر

*الأسهم الأمريكية تُوسع خسائرها بفعل مخاوف اقتصادية*  Fri Sep 5, 2008 3:06pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - وَسَعت الأسهم الأمريكية خسائرها في جلسة التعاملات الصباحية  في وول ستريت يوم الجمعة بعد أن أظهر تقرير حكومي أن سوق العمل الأمريكية واصلت  تدهورها في أغسطس آب الماضي ليرتفع معدل البطالة الى أعلى مستوياته في حوالي  خمس سنوات.  وأوضحت البيانات أن مُعدل البطالة قفز الى 6.1 في المئة في أغسطس من 5.7 في  المئة في يوليو تموز ليزيد المخاوف بشأن الاقتصاد وتوقعات أرباح الشركات.  وفي الساعة 1500 بتوقيت جرينتش كان مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لأسهم الشركات  الأمريكية الكُبرى منخفضا 1.10 في المئة عند 11064.47 نقطة. كما تراجع مؤشر  ستاندرد آند بورز 500 الأوسع نطاقا 1.36 في المئة الي 1219.98 نقطة.         وهبط مؤشر ناسداك المُجَمَع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 1.57 في المئة  الي 2223.48 نقطة

----------


## جاسر

*وول ستريت تغلق على ارتفاع طفيف لكنها تنهي الأسبوع على خسائر حادة*  Fri Sep 5, 2008 8:31pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - أنهت الأسهم الأمريكية أسوأ أُسبوع لها في أشهر على مكاسب  متواضعة يوم الجمعة بعد أن قيدت مشتريات من متصيدي الصفقات في أسهم البنوك إثر  تقرير حكومي يظهر مزيدا من التدهور في سوق العمالة في الولايات المتحجدة.  وأغلق مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي مرتفعا 32.73 نقطة أي بنسبة 0.29 في المئة الي  11220.96 نقطة فيما أنهى مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز الأوسع نطاقا جلسة التداول في  وول ستريت مرتفعا 5.48 نقطة أو 0.44 في المئة الي 1242.31 نقطة.  وأغلق مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا منخفضا  3.16 نقطة أو 0.14 في المئة الي 2255.88 نقطة.  وينهي داو جونز الاسبوع على خسائر قدرها 2.8 في المئة فيما هبط ستاندرد اند  بورز 3.2 في المئة وناسداك 4.7 في المئة.  وسجل ناسداك وستاندرد اند بورز أكبر هبوط في أسبوع واحد من حيث النسبة المئوية  منذ يناير كانون الثاني ومايو آيار على الترتيب.

----------


## جاسر

*وول ستريت تواصل خسائرها بعد تحذير بشأن ليمان براذرز*  Tue Sep 9, 2008 6:41pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - واصلت الاسهم الامريكية خسائرها الحادة يوم الثلاثاء  وهبط مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 أكثر من اثنين بالمئة بعدما قالت ستاندرد  اند بورز انها قد تخفض التصنيفات الائتمانية لبنك الاستثمار ليمان براذرز  هولدنجز.  وتراجعت أسهم ليمان رابع أكبر بنوك الاستثمار الامريكية أكثر من 38 في  المئة الى 8.69 دولار.  وكانت أسهم ليمان تتجه الى أكبر تراجع مئوي لها في جلسة واحدة بعدما  أفادت أنباء في وقت سابق يوم الثلاثاء بانهيار المحادثات بشأن استثمار محتمل  من بنك التنمية الكوري.  وتسببت المخاوف بشأن ليمان الذي يحتاج الى السيولة لتعويض خسائر  تتعلق باستثمارات رهون عقارية في عمليات بيع واسعة لاسهم الشركات  المالية.  وفي غضون ذلك نال تراجع أسعار النفط من أسهم شركات الطاقة. وهبط  النفط الخام أربعة دولارات الى 102.34 دولار للبرميل.  وتراجع مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى  133.45 نقطة أي ما يعادل 1.16 في المئة ليصل الى 11377.29 نقطة.  وخسر مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 24.09 نقطة أو 1.90  في المئة مسجلا 1243.70 نقطة.  وهبط مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا  31.53 نقطة أو 1.39 في المئة الى 2238.23 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*الاسهم الأمريكية ترتفع بعد نتائج ليمان*  Wed Sep 10, 2008 1:57pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - ارتفعت أسعار الاسهم الأمريكية يوم الاربعاء بعد ان أعلن  بنك ليمان براذرز المتعثر خطوات قال المستثمرون انها قد تساعد البنك على تعزيز  وضع رأسماله مما خفف التوترات بشأن استقراره.  ومما عزز اسعار الاسهم كذلك التوقعات الايجابية لشركة تكساس اينسترمنت  لصناعة رقائق الكمبيوتر وفيديكس للشحن.  وصعد مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 25.65  نقطة أي 0.23 بالمئة مسجلا 11256.38 نقطة.  كما ارتفع مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 5.12 نقطة أي 0.42  بالمئة مسجلا 1229.63 نقطة.  وصعد مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 13.77  نقطة أي 0.62 بالمئة الى 2223.58 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*صعود الاسهم الامريكية مع مكاسب شركات الطاقة*  Wed Sep 10, 2008 9:38pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - ارتفعت أسعار الاسهم الامريكية يوم الاربعاء بعد ان عزز قرار اوبك المفاجيء  خفض الانتاج لدعم اسعار النفط اسهم شركات الطاقة وذلك على الرغم من استمرار المخاوف بشأن سلامة  القطاع المصرفي.  وارتفعت اسهم التكنولوجيا ايضا بفعل مشاعر الارتياح ان شركة تكساس اينسترومنتس لصنع رقائق  الحاسوب لم تخفض توقعاتها للارباح بعد موجة من التحذيرات في الآونة الاخيرة بشأن انفاق المستهلكين على  الهواتف المحمولة.  وصعد مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 19 ر38 نقطة أي 0.34 بالمئة  مسجلا 11268.92 نقطة.  وارتفع مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 7.53 نقطة أي 0.61 بالمئة مسجلا 1232.04  نقطة.  وصعد مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 18.89 نقطة أي 0.85 بالمئة الى  2228.70 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*الشكوك تحيط بقدرة ليمان براذرز على البقاء*  Thu Sep 11, 2008 7:10pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - ثارت يوم الخميس شكوك حول قدرة بنك ليمان براذرز على  البقاء اذ يجد البنك صعوبة في بيع موجودات له لتغطية خسائره من استثمارات خطرة  في العقارات الامر الذي هوى بسهمه نحو 46 بالمئة.  وفشلت خطة البنك لجمع المال المطلوب بشدة والتي عرضها الرئيس التنفيذي للبنك  ديك فولد يوم الاربعاء في تبديد مخاوف المستثمرين. وفي التعاملات يوم الخميس هبط  سهم البنك 2.92 دولار او 40 في المئة إلى 4.33 دولار لكنه كان قد هبط اثناء  التعاملات الى مستوى 3.88 دولار.  وأذكى المد المطرد من الانباء المتشائمة وندرة التفاصيل المقدمة من الشركة  المخاوف ان ينقل بعض عملاء ليمان وشركائه التجاريين تعاملاتهم الى شركات أكثر  استقرارا.  وبعد مرور ستة أشهر فحسب على انهيار البنك الاستثماري بير شتيرنز تقلصت  الثقة في نموذج الاعمال في وول ستريت.  وقالت روز جرانت من شركة ايسترن انفستمنت ادفيزورز الاستشارية في بوسطن  "في حين يحاولون تهدئة الناس والمستثمرين فان المستثمرين لم يحصلوا بعد على اي  من الاجابات التي يريدونها." وأضافت "هناك افتقار كامل للثقة."  وخسر السهم أكثر من ثلاثة ارباع قيمته منذ يوم الاثنين وأكثر من 92 بالمئة من  قيمته بالمقارنة بأعلى مستوياته في 52 اسبوعا عند 67.73 دولار في نوفمبر تشرين  الثاني الماضي. وجاءت الازمة في يوم صعب على ليمان براذرز وهو الذكرى السنوية  السابعة لهجمات 11 من سبتمبر أيلول على نيويورك التي تضرر فيها بشدة مقره الواقع  أمام برج التجارة العالمي.  وانخفض اسهم بنوك اخرى بحدة في الاسبوع الماضي وظلت تجاهد يوم الخميس.  فهبط سهم شركة الاستثمار ميريل لينش 13 بالمئة الى 20.34 دولار وشركة التأمين  ايه.اي.جي 14 بالمئة الى 15.08 دولار وواشنطن ميوتشوال 10 بالمئة الى 2.08  دولار.  لكن ليمان الذي أسسه ثلاثة مهاجرين المان يتاجرون بالقطن عام 1850 اجتذب  الاهتمام الاكبر يوم الخميس.  وأعلن ليمان خسائر ربع سنوية قياسية بلغت 3.9 مليار دولار يوم الاربعاء وقال  انه سيتخلص من بعض موجوداته ويبيع حصة في وحدته لادارة الاصول.  وأثارت الانباء السيئة المخاوف من أن بعض عملاء البنك وشركائه قد يسحبون  أموالهم الى شركات أكثر استقرارا. وقال وليان لفكوفيتس المحلل بشركة سمسرة في  نيويورك "رغم أن العديد من المستثمرين كانوا يعتقدون ان ذلك يمكن تجنبه الا ان  عملاء ليمان براذرز أصبحوا أكثر توترا في تعاملاتهم... واذا استمرت هذه المخاوف  في التصاعد فسيؤدي ذلك الى فناء البنك."  ويوم الخميس وسعت مجموعة من المحللين من بنوك منها جيه.بي.مورجان  ووتشافيا وجولدمان ساكس وسيتي جروب تقديراتها للخسائر وخفضت المستوى  المستهدف لسهم ليمان براذرز.  وقال ارثر هوجان المحلل في جيفري اند كو في بوسطن "كنا نعتقد ان الحصول  على انباء من ليمان سيبدد الظلام لكن ذلك لم يحدث. بل تركنا ذلك أمام شركة عرجاء  قد تنجو وقد لا تنجو."  وشطب البنك موجودات بمليارات الدولارات خلال العام الماضي أغلبها اوراق  مالية معقدة تتعلق بالرهون العقارية. وفي الاشهر القليلة الماضية كان البنك يصارع  شائعات عن عملاء تخلفوا عن السداد واحاديث عن عمليات استحواذ بأسعار منخفضة.  ونجاة ليمان براذرز معلقة على نجاح بيع حصة 55 بالمئة من وحدة نيوبرجر  بيرمان لادارة الاصول التابعة له. لكن يشك البعض في اتمام الصفقة.  وقال هوجان "لسنا على ثقة ان مزاد بيع حصة 55 بالمئة في وحدة ادارة الاصول  سينجح لان من سيفوزون في المزاد يجب ان يكون لديهم المال لدفع ثمنها."  وادى تصاعد المشكلات في ليمان الى أثارة الشكوك بشأن رئيس التنفيذي فولد  وخطته لانقاذ البنك.  وقال وليام سميث رئيس شركة سميث لادارة الاصول في نيويورك "هناك فقد للثقة  في الادارة. يتعين عليهم البدء بعمل شيء بدلا من القول بانهم سيفعلون شيئا." وأضاف  "يذهلني كيف ان فولد ترك الامر يصل الى ذلك فقد كان تنفيذيا رائعا على مدى 30  عاما."  واكتسب فولد سمعة انه رائد خبير في مجاله منذ أن عمل متعاملا في البنك قبل 30  عاما. فتحمل صراعات داخلية أدت الى بيع البنك الى شيرسون/امريكان اكسبريس  عام 1984 وأدار البنك عندما كان مقوما بأقل من قيمته في عام 1994.  وكان فولد يعتبر من أكفأ المديرين التنفيذيين في وول ستريت وأعلاهم أجرا.

----------


## جاسر

*مصدر: بولسون "يصر" على عدم مساعدة ليمان بأموال حكومية*  Fri Sep 12, 2008 3:02pm GMT   واشنطن (رويترز) - قال مصدر مطلع على وجهة نظر وزير الخزانة الأمريكي هنري  بولسون يوم الجمعة إن بولسون "يصر" على عدم استخدام أموال الحكومة في أي صفقة  لحل أزمة بنك الاستثمار الأمريكي ليمان براذرز.   وأضاف المصدر أن ليمان يحظى بالفعل بدعم كبير من مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي  (البنك المركزي الأمريكي) بينما يسابق الزمن للتفاوض مع مشترين محتملين.   وأبلغ رويترز "هناك شيئان يجعلان هذا مختلفا عن بير ستيرنز. السوق تعي الموقف  منذ فترة طويلة وكان لديها وقت للاستعداد. ثانيا أوجد مجلس الاحتياطي آلية الائتمان  للمتعاملين الرئيسيين من أجل اتاحة الوقت لعملية منظمة."   وقال المصدر "بالنظر إلى هذين الشيئين يصر (بولسون) على عدم استخدام أموال  الحكومة في تسوية الموقف."

----------


## جاسر

*الاسهم الأمريكية تواصل هبوطها بسبب مشكلة ليمان براذرز*  Fri Sep 12, 2008 1:54pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - انخفضت الاسهم الأمريكية نحو واحد في المئة في بداية التعاملات  يوم الجمعة مع تزايد المخاوف في وول ستريت بشأن مصير بنك الاستثمار ليمان براذرز.  وهبطت أسهم ليمان 15 في المئة الى 3.58 دولار كما سجلت أسهم أخرى في القطاع  المالي مثل ميريل لينش وواشنطن ميوتيوال وشركة امريكان انترناشيونال جروب (ايه.  اي.جي) انخفاضات حادة.  وانخفض مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الأمريكية الكبرى 92.41 نقطة  أي بنسبة 0.81 في المئة الى 11341.30 نقطة.  وتراجع مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 9.59 نقطة أي 0.77 بالمئة  مسجلا 1239.46 نقطة.  وانخفض مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 18.57 نقطة  أي 0.82 بالمئة الى 2239.65 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*المانيا ترى حلال لمشكلة ليمان براذرز بحلول الاثنين*  Sat Sep 13, 2008 5:11pm GMT   نيس (فرنسا) (رويترز) - قال وزير المالية الالماني بير شتيانبروك يوم  السبت انه يتوقع ايجاد حل لمشكلة البنك الاستثماري ليمان براذرز قبل يوم  الاثنين وسط مخاوف بين صناع السياسة في أوروبا من اثر متاعب البنك المتعثر  على الاسواق.   وفي واشنطن قال مسؤول في مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي (البنك المركزي  الأمريكي) ان اجتماعا بين كبار مسؤولي الحكومة ورؤساء بعض من أكبر بنوك  الاستثمار في وول ستريت بشأن مصير ليمان براذرز استؤنف يوم السبت.   وكانت المحادثات الطارئة بين وزارة الخزانة ومجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي  ولجنة الاوراق المالية والبورصات والمصرفيين بدأت مساء الجمعة واستمرت في  محاولة لايجاد سبيل لانقاذ البنك الاستثماري ليمان براذرز وتحقيق استقرار  اسواق المال.   وجاهد مديرو ليمان ومشترون محتملون ومسؤولون حكوميون طوال يوم  الجمعة للتوصل إلى خطة انقاذ ويتوقع المستثمرون موجة من الجهود المحمومة  في عطلة نهاية الاسبوع للحد من اثار احدث ضحية لازمة الائتمان العالمية.   وقال شتاينبروك للصحفيين فيما يتعلق باضطراب اسواق المال النابع من  مشكلات قطاع التمويل العقاري المرتفع المخاطر في الولايات المتحدة "الانباء من  الولايات المتحدة سيئة."   واضاف قوله عن ليمان "نحن نتوقع ايجاد حل والاعلان عنه قبل فتح  الاسواق الاسيوية يوم الاثنين. لا تسألوني كيف ذلك فانا لست طرفا (في  المحادثات)."   وكان شتاينبروك يتحدث على هامش اجتماع لوزراء مالية الاتحاد الاوروبي  في نيس بفرنسا حيث ناقش صانع السياسة الركود الاقتصادي الذي بدأ في  الولايات المتحدة ويغذيه الاضطراب الذي يعصف بأسواق المال.

----------


## جاسر

*بوش يقول انه يعمل من أجل الحد من تأثير إفلاس ليمان على الأسواق*  Mon Sep 15, 2008 4:53pm GMT    واشنطن (رويترز) - قال الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش يوم الاثنين إن إدارته  تعمل من أجل الحد من تأثير إفلاس بنك ليمان براذرز والتطورات المرتبطة بذلك  على أسواق المال لكنه عبر عن التفاؤل إزاء مرونة أسواق رأس المال.   وصرح بوش للصحفيين "أعلم أن الامريكيين قلقون بشأن التغيرات التي تحدث  في اسواق المال لدينا. نركز في البيت الابيض وفي ادارتنا عليها."   واضاف بعد ساعات من طلب البنك حمايته من الدائنين بموجب قانون الافلاس  بعد مسيرة عمل دامت 150 عاما "نعمل من أجل خفض التعطيلات وتقليل تأثير  تلك التطورات بسوق المال على الاقتصاد عموما الى الحد الادنى."   وجاءت تصريحات بوش مع تراجع حاد لاسواق الاسهم وعرض مجلس  الاحتياطي الاتحادي (البنك المركزي الامريكي) شريان حياة جديد على  المؤسسات المالية بقبول الاوراق المالية مقابل تقديم قروض نقدية.   وأعرب بوش عن امتنانه للجهات التنظيمية والمؤسسات المالية العالمية على  جهودها "لتشجيع الاستقرار في الانظمة المالية".   وقال "اننا نركز كسياسيين على سلامة النظام المالي ككل. يمكن ان تكون  التغيرات في الاسواق المالية مؤلمة في المدى القصير.   "في المدى البعيد .. أنا واثق من أن أسواق رأس المال لدينا مرنة وقادرة على  التعافي ويمكنها مواجهة تلك التغيرات."

----------


## جاسر

*مجلس النواب يعتزم التصويت على ضخ 50 مليار دولار لحفز الاقتصاد*  Mon Sep 15, 2008 5:20pm GMT    واشنطن (رويترز) - قال مساعد ديمقراطي كبير بمجلس النواب يوم الاثنين  إن المجلس سيناقش تشريعا هذا الشهر لضخ 50 مليار دولار أخرى كحافز  للاقتصاد الأمريكي الذي يعاني من المشاكل وسيكون الهدف في الأغلب خلق  فرص عمل جديدة.  واضاف المساعد انه ما زال يجري وضع التفاصيل لكن الحافز البالغ حجمه  حوالي 50 مليار دولار سيستخدم في مشروعات لازمة للطرق والجسور  وانشاءات اخرى للمساعدة في خلق وظائف. وستستخدم الاموال ايضا لمساعدة  العائلات منخفضة الدخل في سداد تكاليف التدفئة في الشتاء ومساعدة العاطلين.  وفي وقت سابق من العام الجاري نفذ اجراء تشريعي بحافز اقتصادي يبلغ  168 مليار دولار. ويناقش المشروع الثاني لحافز اقتصادي وسط مخاوف من  اثار اقتصادية اوسع في وول ستريت.

----------


## جاسر

*ليمان يطلب الحماية من الدائنين ويعتزم بيع وحدات*  Mon Sep 15, 2008 7:47pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - طلب بنك ليمان براذرز الحماية من الدائنين بموجب  قانون الافلاس بعدما حاول تمويل أصول اكثر مما ينبغي محفوفة بالمخاطر  برأسمال اقل مما ينبغي ليصبح ابرز واكبر ضحية للازمة الائتمانية العالمية.  ولم تشمل دعوى الافلاس عمليات الوساطة التابعة لليمان ووحدات أخرى مثل  شركة ادارة الاصول نيوبرجر ليمان. وستواصل تلك العمليات العمل رغم أن من  المتوقع أن يقوم ليمان بتصفيتها. وقال البنك انه في محادثات متقدمة بشأن بيع قسم  ادارة الاستثمار التابعة له.  وليمان هو أكبر بنك استثمار يتعرض للانهيار منذ عام 1990 عندما طلب  بنك دريكسل بيرنهام اشهار الافلاس وسط انهيار سوق السندات عالية المخاطر.  وتمثل دعوى الافلاس نهاية لشركة عمرها 158 عاما نجحت في تجاوز  حربين عالميتين والازمة المالية الاسيوية وانهيار صندوق التحوط طويل الاجل  كابيتال مانجمنت لكنها لم تفلح في تجاوز أزمة الائتمان العالمية.  وفي نهاية اغسطس اب كان ليمان يمتلك اصولا قيمتها 600 مليار دولار  تمولها اسهم بقيمة 30 مليار دولار فقط. ويعني امتلاك هذا القدر الضئيل من رأس  المال أن انخفاضا بنسبة خمسة بالمئة في الاصول سيمحو قيمة الشركة وهو ما  اعتبره مستثمرون مصدر خطر حقيقيا بسبب ممتلكات الشركة من الاوراق المالية  بضمان عقاري بقيمة تصل الى مليارات الدولارات.  وفي دعوى الافلاس سمى ليمان سيتي بنك وبنك أوف نيوروك ميلون كأمناء  على حوالي 138 مليار دولار في صورة سندات ممتازة للبنك.  ومن بين المقرضين غير المضمونين لليمان بنوك اوزورا وميزوهو فاينانشال  جروب وشينسي ويو.اف.جي اليابانية. ويأتي بي.ان.بي باريبا الفرنسي ضمن  قائمة ليمان لاكبر 30 مقرضا غير مضمونين.  وكشف البنك أيضا عن أنه يمتلك حصصا تبلغ عشرة بالمئة أو أكثر في عدد  من الشركات من بينها امبريال شوجر وديرما سيرفيسيز وفلاجستون ريانشورانس  وجي. ال.جي بارتنرز ورونكو كورب وباسيفيك انرجي بارتنرز وبلونت  انترناشونال وبيمستار وترانسمونتاني.  وقال ليمان ان عدم اليقين لاسيما بين البنوك التي يصفي من خلالها تعاملات  الاوراق المالية جعلت من المستحيل عليه في نهاية المطاف مواصلة القيام بأعماله.  والتوقعات قاتمة على الارجح بالنسبة لموظفي ليمان البالغ عددهم 26 ألفا  حيث يتوقع فقد وظائف كثيرة حتى في حال التمكن من بيع أجزاء هامة من البنك.        وستتوخى الاسواق الحذر بشأن ذلك في المستقبل. والافلاس عملية طويلة  ومعقدة يتم فيها كل شيء تقريبا بشكل علني على النقيض من السرية التي تفرضها  وول ستريت عند اتمام صفقات

----------


## جاسر

*مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز يهوي لادنى مستوى في اكثر من عامين*  Mon Sep 15, 2008 8:11pm GMT     نيويورك (رويترز) - واصلت الاسهم الامريكية الخسائر في  اواخر التعاملات يوم الاثنين ودفعت المخاوف بشأن استقرار  القطاع المالي الامريكي مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الى ادنى  مستوى خلال اكثر من عامين دون 1200 نقطة.   وهبط المؤشر القياسي لوقت قصير دون مستوى 1200 نقطة  الى مستويات لم يشهدها منذ نوفمبر تشرين الثاني 2005 .   وانخفض مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي بمقدار 432.75 نقطة او  3.79 في المئة الى 10989.24 نقطة. وتراجع مؤشر ستاندرد  اند بورز 500 بمقدار 50.22 نقطة او 4.01 في المئة الى  1201.48 نقطة. وانخفض مؤشر ناسداك 76.91 نقطة او 3.40 في  المئة الى 2184.36 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*البنوك المركزية تتحرك لتهدئة عاصفة بنك ليمان*  Mon Sep 15, 2008 8:55pm GMT  نيويورك/طوكيو/ فرانكفورت (رويترز) - حشدت بنوك مركزية في أنحاء العالم  جهودها يوم الاثنين لتهدئة التوترات والحد من ضعف الثقة الشديد في أسواق  الاقراض قصير الاجل بعدما طلب بنك ليمان براذرز الحماية من الدائنين وبعد انباء  عن بيع ميريل لينش عملاق وول ستريت الذي كان ينظر اليه طويلا على أنه أكبر  من ان ينهار.   وفي الوقت الذي قفزت اسعار الاقراض بين البنوك الامريكية الى ثلاثة امثال  المعدل الرسمي المستهدف الذي يحدده مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي (البنك المركزي)  الامريكي ضخ المجلس ما بلغ اجمالا 70 مليار دولار من الاحتياطيات المؤقتة في  القطاع المصرفي في مسعى لدفع التدفقات النقدية قصيرة الاجل الى التحرك مجددا  الى بعض المقترضين الذين يحتاجون الاموال بشدة.   وعند منتصف اليوم قال حاكم نيويورك ديفيد باترسون انه توصل هو ومسؤولون  من الولاية الى اتفاق مع امريكان انترناشونال جروب التي كانت يوما ما أكبر شركة  تأمين في العالم من حيث القيمة السوقية لمنحها امكانية الحصول على 20 مليار  دولار من راسمالها المودع لدى شركات تابعة بموجب القواعد.   وقال متحدث باسم مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي في نيويورك ان المجلس  يستضيف اجتماعات بشأن وضع امريكان انترناشونال جروب يوم الاثنين مع  ممثلين عن وزارة الخزانة وشركات الخدمات المالية ومسؤولين من الولاية.   وهوت اسعار الاسهم كما زاد الطلب على الاقراض الاضافي قصير الاجل الذي  عرضته البنوك المركزية في محاولة للحفاظ على استمرار النظام في العمل.   وفي سوق التعاملات بين البنوك ارتفعت تكاليف الاقراض بالدولار لليلة بنحو  نقطة مئوية الى أعلى مستوى في نحو ثلاثة شهور في ما يشير الى أن البنوك تدخر  النقدية بدلا من اقراضها.   وقال توني كريسنزي من ميلر تابك اند كو في نيويورك "من الواضح أن هناك  تخزينا للاحتياطيات البنكية التي يتم ضخها في النظام المالي."   واضاف ان البنوك الصغيرة تميل الى امتلاك زيادة في الاموال قصيرة الاجل  وتحجم على ما يبدو عن اقراض تلك الاموال حاليا.   وبدأت استجابة البنوك المركزية العالمية يوم الاحد عندما أعلن مجلس  الاحتياطي الاتحادي الامريكي أن بنوكا مركزية وجهات منظمة وجهات رقابية  تجري اتصالات عن قرب وتراقب الاحداث.   واعلن عن اجراءات طارئة لعمليات اقراض خففت فعليا شروط اقتراض البنوك  التجارية من البنك المركزي الامريكي.   وفي أوروبا استجاب أيضا البنك المركزي الاوروبي الى جانب السلطات  الالمانية والفرنسية والبريطانية والسويسرية.   وخصص المركزي الاوروبي 30 مليار يورو في صورة سيولة ليوم واحد متاحة  للبنوك تمثل ثلث المستوى المطلوب.   وقال بنك اوف امريكا انه اتفق على شراء ميريل لينش في صفقة تشمل جميع  الاسهم قيمتها 50 مليار دولار بحثا عن أسهم رخيصة في حين سعت اكبر مؤسسة  لسمسرة التجزئة في العالم للنجاة من مخاوف من أنه قد يكون الضحية التالية لازمة  الائتمان بعد ليمان.

----------


## جاسر

*بورصة وول ستريت تعيش اسوأ يوم خلال أكثر من ست سنوات*  Mon Sep 15, 2008 9:16pm GMT  نيويورك (رويترز) - شهدت بورصة وول ستريت اسوأ يوم لها في أكثر من  ست سنوات يوم الاثنين مع تصاعد المخاوف بشأن النظام المالي الأمريكي بعدما  طلب بنك ليمان براذرز حمايته من الدائنين وكافحت شركة ايه. اي.جي من أجل  النجاة.  وجاء يوم الاثنين بعد اكثر عطلات نهاية الاسبوع ايلاما على الاطلاق بالنسبة  لوول ستريت حيث شهدت انهيار ليمان براذرز واجبار بنك ميريل لينش على قبول  استيلاء من بنك اوف امريكا.  وكانت اسهم شركات الخدمات المالية الاكثر تضررا وتراجع سهم امريكان  انترناشونال جروب (ايه.اي.جي) بنسبة 60.8 في المئة وبنك اوف امريكا بنسبة  21.3 في المئة. وكلاهما من عناصر مؤشر داو.  وانخفض مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي بمقدار 504.48 نقطة او 4.42 في المئة  ليغلق بصورة غير رسمية عند 10917.51 نقطة حسب احدث بيانات متاحة.  وتراجع مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 بمقدار 58.74 نقطة او 4.69 في المئة  ليغلق بصورة غير رسمية عند 1192.96 . وانخفض مؤشر ناسداك بمقدار  81.36 نقطة او 3.60 في المئة ليغلق بصورة غير رسمية عند 2179.91 .

----------


## جاسر

*الاسهم الامريكية تغلق مرتفعة وسط امال بحل أزمة (ايه.اي.جي)*  Tue Sep 16, 2008 8:36pm GMT  نيويورك (رويترز) - تعافت الاسهم الامريكية يوم الثلاثاء من أكبر هبوط  لها في سبع سنوات وسط امال بأن السلطات في الولايات المتحدة ربما تمول  عملية انقاذ لشركة امريكان انترناشيونال جروب (ايه.اي.جي) للتأمين.   وانتشل تقرير في اواخر الجلسة بأن مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي يدرس  تقديم قرض الي امريكان انترناشيونال السوق من وهدتها. وكانت الاسهم هبطت  في وقت سابق بعد ان خيب البنك المركزي الامريكي امال المستثمرين بقراره  عدم خفض اسعار الفائدة.   وتعافت الاسهم المصرفية التي كان يوم الاثنين اسوأ يوم لها على الاطلاق  وقادت مكاسب السوق بعد تقرير لتلفزيون بلومبرج عن تدخل محتمل من  مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي لتسوية أزمة (ايه.اي.جي).   وأغلق مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى مرتفعا  51 ر141 نقطة أو 1.30 في المئة الي 11059.02 نقطة فيما أنهى مؤشر  ستاندرد اند بورز الاوسع نطاقا الجلسة مرتفعا 20.90 نقطة أو 1.75 في المئة  الي 1213.60 نقطة.   وصعد مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه اسهم شركات التكنولوجيا  27.99 نقطة أو 1.28 في المئة ليغلق على 2207.90 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*نيويورك تايمز: (ايه.اي.جي) تستأجر مكتبا للمحاماة لصوغ وثائق افلاس*  Tue Sep 16, 2008 10:22pm GMT    واشنطن (رويترز) - قالت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز يوم الثلاثاء ان شركة  امريكان انترناشيونال جروب (ايه.اي.جي) استأجرت مكتب ويل جوتشال للمحاماة  لصوغ وثائق طلب لاشهار الافلاس.   وذكرت الصحيفة نقلا عن مصدر مطلع ان طلب اشهار الافلاس قد يقدم يوم  الأربعاء اذا لم يتم التوصل لحل بشان صفقة تمويل لانقاذ الشركة.

----------


## جاسر

*البيت الابيض يقول بوش يساند تحرك الاحتياطي الاتحادي لمساعدة ايه.اي.جي*  Wed Sep 17, 2008 1:30am GMT  واشنطن (رويترز) - قالت البيت الابيض يوم الثلاثاء ان الرئيس جورج بوش  استحسن موافقة مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي (البنك المركزي الامريكي) على اقراض  مجموعة التأمين العملاقة المتعثرة امريكان انترناشونال جروب (ايه.اي.جي) ما  يصل الى 85 مليار دولار.   واضاف ان هذه الخطوات تهدف الى تحقيق استقرار الاسواق وحماية الاقتصاد.   وقال المتحدث باسم البيت الابيض توني فراتو "يساند الرئيس الاتفاق الذي اعلن  عنه مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي هذا المساء. وهذه الخطوات اتخذت بهدف تعزيز  الاستقرار في اسواق المال والحد من الضرر الذي يلحق الاقتصاد عموما."

----------


## جاسر

*المركزي الأمريكي ينقذ ايه.آي.جي وباركليز يشتري وحدة في ليمان*  Wed Sep 17, 2008 6:38am GMT       نيويورك (رويترز) - تتويجا ليوم عاصف في أسواق المال وضعت السلطات  الأمريكية خطة طواريء بقيمة 85 مليار دولار لانقاذ شركة التأمين أمريكان انترناشيونال  جروب أيه.آي.جي لتجنب إشهار إفلاسها الذي من شأنه تعميق الاضطرابات في أسواق  المال.  وتشمل خطة انقاذ أيه.آي.جي قرضا من مجلس الاحتياط الاتحادي بقيمة 85 مليار  دولار لمدة عامين مقابل حصة 79.9 بالمئة من أسهم الشركة. وجاءت الخطة بعد يومين  فقط من رفض السلطات الامريكية إنقاذ بنك الاستثمار ليمان براذرز مما اضطره لإشهار  إفلاسه.  وستدفع ايه.آي.جي فائدة تزيد 8.5 بالمئة سعر التعامل فيما بين البنوك في لندن لايبور  أي نحو 11.4 بالمئة بالسعر الراهن. ويعطي ذلك الشركة حافزا كبيرا للبدء في برنامج  لبيع الاصول لسداد القرض بسرعة.  وقال دانيال فوس وهو مدير التعاملات في السندات ويشرف على نحو مئة مليار دولار  من أصول لوميز ساليز آند كو في بوسطن "حمدا لله... ايه.آي.جي منخرطة في أعمال مع  العديد من الاشخاص وتمس العديد من الشركات في مختلف أرجاء العالم. وهذا يبعث على  الارتياح في العديد من أسواق المال العالمية."  وفي الوقت الذي أعلنت فيه صفقة إيه.آي.جي كان بنك باركليز قد أعطى وول ستريت  دفعة جديدة فقد وافق على شراء عدة أجزاء من ليمان براذرز الذي أشهر افلاسه يوم  الاثنين مقابل 1.75 مليار دولار.        ودفعت أنباء صفقة ايه.آي.جي الاسهم الامريكية للارتفاع بعد ساعات التداول الرسمية  في حين ارتفعت أسعار الدولار والنفط وتدعمت أغلب أسواق الأسهم في آسيا

----------


## جاسر

*البيت الابيض يقول انه قلق بشأن شركات اخرى*  Wed Sep 17, 2008 3:44pm GMT  واشنطن (رويترز) - دافع البيت الابيض يوم الاربعاء عن الاجراءات التي اتخذت لدعم شركة التأمين  المتعثرة (ايه.اي.جي) قائلا انها حالت دون الحاق ضرر أوسع بالاقتصاد وقال ان هناك قلقا بشان شركات  اخرى.  وقالت دانا بيرينو المتحدثة باسم البيت الابيض ان وزير الخزانة هنري بولسون ورئيس مجلس الاحتياطي  الاتحادي بن برنانكي ومستشارين اقتصاديين حكوميين اخرين قرروا ان "بعض هذه الشركات من الكبر  بحيث ان السماح بفشلها كان سيلحق ضررا وخسارة أكبر بالاقتصاد."  وقالت بيرينو "نبقى قلقين بشان شركات اخرى وذلك هو السبب في ان وزير الخزانة يواصل العمل مع  الفريق لمعرفة هل يمكننا وقف أي خسائر اخرى" مضيفة ان اي قرارات اخرى ستكون على اساس كل حالة  على حدة.  ومضت قائلة "لدينا صورة مختلطة للغاية" للاقتصاد الامريكي و"أوقات البلاء" هذه ستحتاح الي بعض  الوقت للتغلب عليها. ولم تذكر اسماء أي شركات.

----------


## جاسر

*الاسهم الامريكية توسع خسائرها وستاندرد اند بورز يهبط أكثر من 4 %*  Wed Sep 17, 2008 4:28pm GMT        نيويورك (رويترز) - واصلت الاسهم الامريكية خسائرها الحادة يوم الاربعاء ليهبط مؤشر ستاندرد اند  بورز بأكثر من 4 في المئة فيما أذكت زيادة حادة في اسعار فائدة القروض بين البنوك مخاوف من نضوب  الائتمان في الاسواق المالية العالمية.   ولم يشعر المستثمرون بالطمأنينة لانقاذ الحكومة الامريكية شركة التأمين المتعثرة امريكان انترناشيونال  جروب وقضوا الصباح في التساؤل بشان الشركة التالية التي سيضربها معول أزمة الائتمان.   وقادت اسهم الشركات المالية الخسائر في وول ستريت وهبط مؤشرها 9.5 في المئة.   وانخفض مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 356.78 نقطة أو 3.23 في المئة  الي 10702.24 نقطة بحلول الساعة 1606 بتوقيت جرينتش. وهوى مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز الاوسع نطاقا  أكثر من 4 في المئة الى أدنى مستوى له في الجلسة عند 1163.02 نقطة وهو ايضا ادنى مستوى له منذ مايو  ايار 2005 قبل ان يتعافى قليلا في وقت لاحق الى 1170.17 نقطة.   وهبط مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه اسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 81.47 نقطة أو 3.69 في المئة  الي 2126.43 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*تراجع وول ستريت وسط قلق بشأن خطة الإنقاذ وصعود النفط*  Mon Sep 22, 2008 8:13pm GMT       نيويورك (رويترز) - أغلقت الاسهم الامريكية على تراجع حاد يوم الاثنين وسط قلق  المستثمرين من أن خطة بقيمة 700 مليار دولار لانقاذ القطاع المالي قد لا تكون كافية  لانعاش اقتصاد متدهور في حين جددت قفزة قياسية في أسعار النفط مخاوف السوق بشأن  انفاق المستهلكين.   وبناء على أحدث البيانات المتاحة تراجع مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات  الامريكية الكبرى 373.23 نقطة أي ما يعادل 3.28 في المئة ليغلق بحسب أرقام غير  رسمية عند 11015.21 نقطة.   وفقد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 48.06 نقطة أو 3.83 في المئة مسجلا  1207.02 نقطة.         وهبط مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 94.92 نقطة أو  4.17 في المئة الى 2178.98 نقطة

----------


## جاسر

*جولدمان ساكس يتلقى استثمارات بقيمة 5 مليارات دولار من بافيت*  Tue Sep 23, 2008 10:40pm GMT    نيويوروك (رويترز) - قالت مجموعة جولدمان ساكس المالية يوم الثلاثاء انها ستتلقى استثمارات بقيمة 5 مليارات دولار من شركة بركشاير هاثاواي المملوكة للمستثمر الامريكي وارين بافيت. وستشتري بركشاير اسهما مميزة دائمة قيمتها 5 مليارات دولار تدر عائدا قدره 10 في المئة. وستتلقى ايضا خيارات لشراء اسهم عادية قيمتها 5 مليارات دولار بسعر قدره 115 دولارا للسهم قابلة للاستخدام في غضون خمسة اعوام. وقالت جولدمان ساكس ايضا انها تعتزم بيع اسهم عادية لا تقل قيمتها عن 2.5 مليار دولار. وأعلنت خططا للطرح بعد اعلانها في وقت سابق من هذا الاسبوع انها ستغير هيكلها لتصبح شركة مصرفية قابضة. وقال بافيت في بيان "جولدمان ساكس مؤسسة استثنائية...انها ذات امتياز عالمي لا منافس له ولديها فريق ادارة اثبت جدارته ولديها رأس المال الثقافي والمالي لمواصلة سجلها القياسي للاداء المتوفق." وفي اعقاب هذا الاعلان قفزت اسهم جولدمان ساكس 12.17 دولار أو 9.7 في المئة الي 137.22 دولار في التعاملات اللاحقة على الاغلاق في وول ستريت. وكانت ارتفعت 4.27 دولار أو 3.5 في المئة اثناء جلسة التعاملات الي 125.05 دولار.

----------


## جاسر

تُقبَل التَّعازي في مكتب رئيس التحقيقات الفيدرالية   *'اف بي آي' تفتح تحقيقاً بالاحتيال ضد الشركات الأميركية الكبرى* *هل ساهم مسؤولو الشركات المفلسة في المصير الذي آلت اليه مؤسساتهم المالية عبر تحريف المعلومات؟* *ميدل ايست اونلاين* واشنطن ـ ذكرت محطة "سي ان ان" التلفزيونية الاميركية ان مكتب التحقيقات الفدرالي فتح تحقيقاً بتهمة الاحتيال في حق الشركات المالية الاميركية العملاقة "ليمان براذرز" و"ايه آي جي" و"فاني ماي" و"فريدي ماك".  واوضحت المحطة ان تحقيق "اف بي اي" يشمل شركتي "فاني ماي" و"فريدي ماك" العملاقتين في مجال الرهن العقاري اللتين وضعتا اخيراً تحت وصاية الدولة ويستهدف 26 شركة في وول ستريت.  واوضح المصدر ان الهدف من التحقيق معرفة ما اذا كان المسؤولون في هذه الشركات يتحملون مسؤولية في المصير الذي آلت اليه مؤسساتهم المالية في الاسابيع الاخيرة من خلال "تحريف المعلومات".  ويناقش الكونغرس الاميركي حالياً خطة انقاذ للقطاع المصرفي قيمتها 700 مليار دولار في حين يسيطر القلق على الاسواق المالية العالمية بعد عشرة أيام من أزمة لا سابق لها.  وبعد وضع شركتي "فاني ماي" وفريدي ماك" تحت الوصاية اتخذت السلطات الاميركية قراراً تاريخياً بتأميم شبه كامل لمجموعة "ايه آي جي" للتأمين في حين اعلن مصرف "ليمان براذرز" للأعمال إفلاسه.  ورفض مكتب التحقيق الفدرالي تأكيد هذه المعلومات.

----------


## جاسر

*ارتفاع الاسهم الامريكية بفضل الامال في خطة الانقاذ*  Thu Sep 25, 2008 1:56pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - ارتفعت الاسهم الامريكية عند الفتح يوم الخميس اذ يراهن المستثمرون على قرب موافقة الكونجرس الامريكي على خطة لانقاذ القطاع المالي بقيمة 700 مليار دولار.  وصعد مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 97.89 نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.90 في المئة ليصل الى 10923.06 نقطة.  وزاد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 8.31 نقطة أي 0.70 في المئة مسجلا 1194.18 نقطة.  وتقدم مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 15.01 نقطة أي 0.70 في المئة الى 2171.69 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*الأسهم الأمريكية تتعافى بفضل الآمال في خطة الإنقاذ*  Tue Sep 30, 2008 8:27pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - صعدت الأسهم الأمريكية بقوة يوم الثلاثاء بعد يوم من تسجيلها أسوأ هبوط في 21 عاما مع مراهنة المستثمرين على أن واشنطن ستعمل على احياء خطة لانقاذ القطاع المالي الامريكي بعد أن رفضها في مجلس النواب يوم الاثنين.  وأغلق مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى مرتفعا 485.21 نقطة أي بنسبة 4.68 في المئة إلى 10850.66 نقطة فيما صعد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز الاوسع نطاقا 58.35 نقطة أو 5.27 في المئة ليغلق على 1164.73 نقطة.  وقفز مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه اسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 98.60 نقطة أو 4.97 في المئة ليغلق على 2082.33 نقطة.  وينهي داو جونز الشهر منخفضا 6 في المئة في حين هبط ستاندرد اند بورز 9.1 في المئة وناسداك 12.1 في المئة.  وتنهي المؤشرات الثلاثة الربع الثالث من العام على خسائر ايضا مع هبوط داو جونز 4.4 في المئة وستاندرد اند بورز 9 في المئة وناسداك 9.2 في المئة.

----------


## جاسر

*جنرال موتورز تتوقع ضعف الأسواق الأمريكية والأوروبية في النصف الأول*  Thu Oct 2, 2008 9:53am GMT   باريس (رويترز) - قال فريتز هندرسون الرئيس التنفيذي للعمليات بشركة جنرال موتورز كورب يوم الخميس انه يتوقع ان تظل الاسواق في الولايات المتحدة وغرب أوروبا ضعيفة في النصف الاول من العام المقبل.  وقال هندرسون للصحفيين خلال ندوة بمعرض باريس للسيارات "من المؤكد أنها ستكون ضعيفة في النصف الاول."  وقال انه يتوقع ان يوفر التفاصيل عن اسم همر التجاري للمشترين المحتملين خلال الشهر الجاري.  وأضاف أن عدة أطراف أبدت اهتماما بشراء وحدة همر وأن من المتوقع أن تعرف الشركة بنهاية العام ما اذا كانت ستبرم صفقة لبيعها أم لا.  وتابع "من واقع تجربتي ما أن يحصل الناس على المعلومات حتى تتحرك الامور بسرعة كبيرة. عموما ستعلمون بنهاية العام ما اذا كانت صفقة ستبرم أم لا."

----------


## جاسر

*هبوط الأسهم الأمريكية بسبب مشاكل الائتمان*   Thu Oct 2, 2008 1:52pm GMT نيويورك (رويترز) - انخفضت الاسهم الامريكية في بداية التعاملات يوم الخميس بسبب جمود في أسواق الائتمان وحذر بين المستثمرين بشأن مصير خطة لانقاذ القطاع المالي تكلفتها 700 مليار دولار قبل تصويت مجلس النواب عليها بعد أن أقرها مجلس الشيوخ.  وهبط مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 70.89 نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.65 في المئة ليصل الى 10760.18 نقطة.  وتراجع مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 7.71 نقطة أي 0.66 في المئة مسجلا 1153.35 نقطة.  وانخفض مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 15.03 نقطة أي 0.73 في المئة الى 2054.37 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*الأسهم الأمريكية توسع خسائرها مع هبوط طلبيات المصانع*  Thu Oct 2, 2008 2:32pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - وسعت الأسهم الأمريكية خسائرها في التعاملات الصباحية في وول ستريت يوم الخميس بعد بيانات أظهرت ان طلبيات المصانع هبطت بشدة في اغسطس اب وهو ما زاد المخاوف بشأن الاقتصاد.  وهبطت المؤشرات الثلاثة الرئيسية للأسهم الأمريكية أكثر من 2 في المئة فيما تسبب البيانات السلبية في زيادة القلق بشأن مصير خطة لانقاذ القطاع المالي بقيمة 700 مليار دولار.  ووافق مجلس الشيوخ على خطة معدلة يوم الاربعاء بعد يومين من رفض مجلس النواب النسخة الأصلية التي أثارت أكبر هبوط في وول ستريت في أكثر من عقدين. ومن المتوقع ان يجري مجلس النواب اقتراعا ثانيا يوم الجمعة.  وبحلول الساعة 1415 بتوقيت جرينتش كان مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى منخفضا 231.14 نقطة أو 2.13 في المئة عند 10599.93 نقطة بينما هبط مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز الاوسع نطاقا 28.29 نقطة او 2.44 في المئة الى 1132.77 نقطة.  وهبط مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 47.78 نقطة او 2.31 في المئة الي 2021.62 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*الاسهم الأمريكية تغلق على هبوط حاد*  Thu Oct 2, 2008 8:38pm GMT     نيويورك (رويترز) - هبطت الاسهم الأمريكية يوم الخميس بعد أن أجبرت الصعوبات في اسواق الائتمان وبيانات اقتصادية قاتمة المستثمرين على التركيز على الطريق الوعرة أمام الاقتصاد الأمريكي حتى لو أقر الكونجرس خطة لانقاذ القطاع المالي بقيمة 700 مليار دولار.  وأغلق مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الأمريكية الكبرى منخفضا 22 ر348 نقطة أي بنسبة 3.22 في المئة الي 10482.85 نقطة فيما هبط مؤشر ستاندر اند بورز الاوسع نطاقا 46.78 نقطة أو 4.03 في المئة ليغلق على 1114.28 نقطة.  وأغلق مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه اسهم شركات التكنولوجيا منخفضا 92.68 نقطة أو 4.48 في المئة الي 1976.72 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

*تراجع وول ستريت لمخاوف من فشل خطة الانقاذ المالي*  Fri Oct 3, 2008 8:19pm GMT نيويورك (رويترز) - ختمت وول ستريت أسوأ أسبوع لها في سبع سنوات على خسارة جديدة يوم الجمعة وسط مخاوف من أن خطة لانقاذ القطاع المالي قيمتها 700 مليار دولار لن تكسر جمود أسواق الائتمان أو تحول دون ركود أمريكي. وبناء على أحدث البيانات المتاحة تراجع مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 155.95 نقطة أي ما يعادل 1.49 في المئة ليصل الى 10326.90 نقطة. وفقد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 14.85 نقطة أو 1.33 في المئة مسجلا 1099.43 نقطة. وهبط مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 29.33 نقطة أي 1.48 في المئة الى 1947.39 نقطة. وهذا أسوأ أسبوع لمؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 منذ سبتمبر أيلول 2001 والاسوأ لمؤشر داو جونز منذ يوليو تموز 2002.

----------


## جاسر

*ارتفاع الأسهم الأمريكية عند الفتح*  Tue Oct 7, 2008 1:49pm GMT    نيويورك (رويترز) - ارتفعت الاسهم الامريكية في بداية التعاملات يوم الثلاثاء بعد أن تحرك مجلس الاحتياطي الاتحادي (البنك المركزي الامريكي) لتيسير التعامل في أسواق الاوراق التجارية المستخدمة على نطاق واسع لتمويل العمليات اليومية للشركات.  وصعد مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 56.63 نقطة أي ما يعادل 0.57 في المئة ليصل الى 10012.13 نقطة.  وزاد مؤشر ستاندرد اند بورز 500 الاوسع نطاقا 5.30 نقطة أي بنسبة 0.50 في المئة مسجلا 1062.19 نقطة.  وارتفع مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه أسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 10.03 نقطة أي 0.54 في المئة الى 1872.99 نقطة.

----------


## جاسر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اعتذر من الجميع عن توقف نقل التقارير والاخبار في هذا الموضوع 
وشكرا لمن تابعنا على مدى صفحات الموضوع

----------


## super7egazi

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   اعتذر من الجميع عن توقف نقل التقارير والاخبار في هذا الموضوع   وشكرا لمن تابعنا على مدى صفحات الموضوع

 we will miss u my friend

----------


## جاسر

*الاسهم الأمريكية ترتفع عند الفتح*  Wed Jan 12, 2011 2:49pm GMT     نيويورك (رويترز) - صعدت الاسهم الأمريكية في بداية جلسة المعاملات  في وول ستريت يوم الاربعاء بعد مزاد قوي لبيع السندات في البرتغال وعلامات  على قوة القطاع المصرفي في الولايات المتحدة. وارتفع مؤشر داو جونز الصناعي لاسهم الشركات الامريكية الكبرى 57.52  نقطة أي بنسبة 0.49 بالمئة الي 11729.40 نقطة فيما زاد مؤشر ستاندرد اند  بورز الاوسع نطاقا 6.96 نقطة أو 0.55 بالمئة الي 1281.44 نقطة. وصعد مؤشر ناسداك المجمع الذي تغلب عليه اسهم شركات التكنولوجيا 11.98 نقطة أو 0.44 بالمئة الي 2728.81 نقطة.

----------

